# Harpers Fitness - Leicester - May 2014



## RichPDG (May 5, 2014)

Not really much history behind this one although I do know that it is up for demolition and a brand new facility is to be built in it's place.

The existing Wigston Swimming Pool will be demolished and in its place will be built a fantastic new facility featuring a 6 lane 25m competition pool with timing equipment and starting blocks, and a 60 station gym featuring the latest fitness equipment, this is due for completion in Spring 2015.

1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10




11




12




13




14




15




16




17




18




19




20




21




22

thanks for looking and remember, you saw it here first!​


----------



## Whiteknight841 (May 5, 2014)

Many thanks for taking the time to document this place. Looks desolate, kind of sad really : (


----------



## krela (May 6, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## mockingbird (May 6, 2014)

Certainly something different, cheers for sharing this, it looks a cool explore


----------



## demon-pap (May 6, 2014)

oh wow, what an find, well done !!!!!! thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 6, 2014)

There seems to be an amazing number of this era leisure centres getting demolished just now! great images.


----------



## The Wombat (May 6, 2014)

That is a pretty good catch
thanks for sharing


----------



## Ghostrecon (May 8, 2014)

I love the irony of the photography notice. Love the pics.


----------



## MCrosbie (May 12, 2014)

Didn't you go down the shoot!


----------

